# Fresh Shelled Green Beans



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I just bought some fresh shelled green beans which I have never seen before. I thought they looked rather funny, but the vendor at the Farmer's Market said they are delicious. I probably should have asked him for how he cooks it, but I didn't so I'm asking all of you. I was thinking of putting it in a light seafood stirfry, but all recipes and ideas are welcome.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Risa,

Assuming you meant peas, for the future, here are some you might find interesting to try:

recipes


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Nope... definitely not peas. These really are the beans inside your regular supermarket green beans. I did, however, cook them similarly to fresh green peas.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Risa <How big where they?

Could they have been Favas?
In that case you would need to blanch them and shuck the tough outer skin.
cc


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Ok, no problem, then these recipes will be more appropriate for you to browse.

And here is an interesting recipe:

Engitalolo (Maize-beans-vegetables dish) 
from the United Republic of Tanzania

Ingredients
4 Green maize cobs 
2 cups Sweet or sour milk 
1 bunch Greens 
2 cups Fresh shelled green beans or peas 
6 Green bananas 
Salt 
Seasoning

Preparation
Shell the maize. 
Cook the maize and beans together in salted water until almost done (20 min). Peel the green bananas, wash them and add to the maize and beans. Cook for about 10 min. Clean, wash, and cut up the green leaf-vegetables, add to the boiling mixture and cook for 10 mn. Mash the bananas in the mixture. Add the milk, mix well and reheat, without boiling. Season to taste and serve either hot or cold.

Type of dish: Side dish 
Difficulty: easy 
Time for preparation: quick (30 minutes or less) 
Time for cooking: average (30 minutes - 2 hours) 
By: Post-harvest and processing technologies of African staple foods - FAO


----------

